# Meditation - new solo organ work



## rah (Jun 3, 2014)

Composer Dr Robert Howard is pleased to announce the first performance of his new solo organ work for the 10th Annual Prescot Festival of Music & the Arts on Merseyside (www.prescotfestival.co.uk). Robert is the Founder and Artist Director of the Festival and has composed this work for Prescot Parish Organist Tim Hall. The inspiration for the work was a recent visit with his students from St. Edward's College, Liverpool (Choir School to Liverpool Metropolitan Cathedral) to La Trinite Church in Paris where Messian was organist.

Meditation will be performed at Festival Choral Evensong at Prescot Parish Church, Church Street, Prescot, Merseyside, L34 1LA, on Sunday 29th June 2014 prior to the 6pm service (approximately 5.50).


----------

